# A Place in the Sun - Tv Show



## aplaceinthesun2012

The UK's favourite property show A Place in the Sun will be back on Channel 4 in 2012 and we are currently looking for property hunters who are thinking about buying in the Balearic Islands – Majorca, Menorca or Ibiza And the Costa Brava.

If you're serious about making the most of the current crash in property prices abroad, why not let A Place in the Sun give you a helping hand?

We're looking for genuine house hunters who need our expertise. We'll show you five properties in your chosen location for your budget and you'll receive the advice of a team and presenter on a well loved show that's been helping house-hunters find their perfect pads since 2000.
If you'd like to appear on the show, email the production team on househunters @ fftv. co.uk telling them a bit about yourself, the area you are looking to buy a home in and what your budget is.
Only successful applicants will be contacted.


----------



## buckshotcharlie

Do Americans moving to Menorca qualify?

Thanks


----------

